# Mommy to a bottle raised kitty



## YukiNari (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello all!

I joined so I can make sure my kitten has a long, happy, healthy life!
I have had her since the day she was born, she did not have a mother so I bottle fed her along with her five siblings, though I did not know much about cat care. I re-homed all the babies to homes that I had interviewed and visited, and kept Nami. (Nah-mee)

She is the center of my universe and I love her to death! She sleeps with me every night and is contsant company through out the day. She was born March 14, 2015, and to say we have a bond is an understatement!

I have her on a diet of Wellness Core kitten dry food that is available through out the day, as well as Wellness Core canned food as a breakfast and a dinner. I hope to transition her to 100% canned wet food once this bag has run out. 

I am looking to spay her soon, but I am having some reservations as far as age is concerned. I've heard some say wait until 5-6 months, and some say 2 months. She is an indoor only cat and is the only cat in the house, but I would still like to get her spayed as soon as I can.

Anyway, thats the scoop on me! Glad to meet you all!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

OMGosh! I can see why you kept her! Such cuteness!! (I may be a little biased towards calico kitties.)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

CUTIE!! Waiting for more pictures!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi YukiNari! Welcome aboard!
What an Adorable kitten!
Looking forward to more pictures of Nami!
Bless you for bottle feeding these kitties, and finding wonderful homes for them!
Sharon


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome to CF, and love your adooorable calico "Nami"---love the name...does it have a meaning?


----------



## YukiNari (Jun 15, 2015)

catloverami said:


> Welcome to CF, and love your adooorable calico "Nami"---love the name...does it have a meaning?



Thank you all! "Nami" means "wave" in Japanese. All of the kittens were named Japanese names, because their mother was named Yui. (Yoo-ee)

I honestly wanted to keep one of her sisters too, but financially I can only properly care for one at the time.

Here is a picture of her cute little back, as well as her mother who sadly passed at the time of birth. I was told her father was an orange tabby. I watched her for her owner while her owner went to work, and when she passed, the owner could not take on the responsibility of 6 kittens. So, never having owned a cat before, I was very eager to take on the task even though I didnt realize how much sleep deprivation and worry I was getting myself into with all those newborn babies!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

We have babies that are very close in age. My kitten, Amelia, was born on March 17, 2015. I am also feeding wellness core canned food and supplementing with dry until I run out of dry. Then I'll switch to all canned because the consensus is that all canned is best. Bless you for caring for those motherless kittens! Nami is very pretty, as was her mom. I wish you all the best with her.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!  Your Nami is absolutely gorgeous. You were an angel for saving those kittens and raising them. It's terrible that their mother passed but thankfully you were there to give these babies a fighting chance in life!

As for the spaying - I am a huge advocate of juvenile spay/neuter! I had my Ellie spayed "late", at around 4-5 months and her recovery was slow and incision larger. My second kitten, Tootsie, I got spayed at barely 3 months and her recovery was almost instantaneous! Her incision was tiny and pain was minimal. I had her spayed at a high-quality spay/neuter clinic. In the future I will always get my kitties spayed early!

Just a tidbit I thought I'd add, I found these all to be extremely true. 



"The reproductive organs of juvenile cats and dogs are much less vascular than those of adult animals, which allows for an easier, faster surgical procedure and reduces the risk of excessive bleeding during and after surgery.
Faster surgery equates to less time under anesthesia, thus reducing the anesthetic risks.
Anesthetic risks are further reduced because juvenile animals metabolize anesthesia more rapidly and recover from its effects more quickly than adult animals.
The tissues of juvenile animals are more resilient, resulting in faster healing and less post-operative pain and stress."
- http://www.americanhumane.org/animals/stop-animal-abuse/fact-sheets/juvenile-spay-neuter.html


----------



## YukiNari (Jun 15, 2015)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Welcome to the forum!!  Your Nami is absolutely gorgeous. You were an angel for saving those kittens and raising them. It's terrible that their mother passed but thankfully you were there to give these babies a fighting chance in life!
> 
> As for the spaying - I am a huge advocate of juvenile spay/neuter! I had my Ellie spayed "late", at around 4-5 months and her recovery was slow and incision larger. My second kitten, Tootsie, I got spayed at barely 3 months and her recovery was almost instantaneous! Her incision was tiny and pain was minimal. I had her spayed at a high-quality spay/neuter clinic. In the future I will always get my kitties spayed early!
> 
> ...



Thank you for this information! I will schedule a spay within the near future after hearing this advice.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

My Amelia was spayed before I got her at 9 weeks. The animal shelter where I got her doesn't let them leave without being spayed. Amelia came home the very next day and she bounced back like a champ. I can't even see her scar anymore.


----------

